# Please fill out this survey



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

Cork Dust said:


> My first trip there, I was the last to get my fly rod assembled and get down to the river. The air had a strong fish stink to it, I remember distinctly. We actually started to make beer bets on who could make a drift without hooking a fish. Second morning my shoulders were stiff and sore from playing strong fish. We were over there when the 9/11 attacks occurred. Had to wait a week to come back through customs. We kept one fish to two fish per person for the trip. Best day was watching one of my fishing partners teach a kid who had to drop out of his radiology residency at Blodgett to get a bone marrow exchange to treat his cancer. This was his graduation trip. Mike gave him his fly rod and coached him on making the drift while I stepped out of my place at the tail of the run for them and watched from my perch on a snag on shore. He hooked about an 18-20lb chinook on is third drift and played it to his feet. That was one happy young man! His fiance toa couple of million pictures of each fish he caught... Hopefully, he is still alive to savour those fish.


It's a small crazy world I guess. I was up there the Wednesday after 9-11, and I think I went to the 11 mile road on either Thursday or Friday. I remember the stink and I found most of the fish almost dead although a few still had a little spunk. Those fish have to travel a lot of miles to get to the waterfalls and get beat up real bad. As far as 9-11, I had no problems at the US or Canadian customs, I think they did not know how to handle the situation, no big delays at the border. One interesting thing happened, we usually troll all the way up the canal right up to the Government power plant. Standing on the clay bank was a uniformed individual sporting a M-16 and politely told us to get out of the canal.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Gordon Casey said:


> It's a small crazy world I guess. I was up there the Wednesday after 9-11, and I think I went to the 11 mile road on either Thursday or Friday. I remember the stink and I found most of the fish almost dead although a few still had a little spunk. Those fish have to travel a lot of miles to get to the waterfalls and get beat up real bad. As far as 9-11, I had no problems at the US or Canadian customs, I think they did not know how to handle the situation, no big delays at the border. One interesting thing happened, we usually troll all the way up the canal right up to the Government power plant. Standing on the clay bank was a uniformed individual sporting a M-16 and politely told us to get out of the canal.


From what I heard anecdotally all the sensitive facilities were secured quite evidently.

The radio stated that the border was completely closed after 9/11. Guliania later said that no Canadian registry boats were allowed to cross into U.S. waters. He fishes the powerplant plumes as well as trolling iwith his jet boat with a smelt streamer spread for Atlantics. Sorry,Gordon, another point where we disagree, early September fish are not the tal-end of the run, with fresh fish moving upstream on rising water levels.

How the shutdown after 9/11 paved the way for the new Canada-U.S. border response to COVID-19 | CBC News


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

Cork Dust said:


> From what I heard anecdotally all the sensitive facilities were secured quite evidently.
> 
> The radio stated that the border was completely closed after 9/11. Guliania later said that no Canadian registry boats were allowed to cross into U.S. waters. He fishes the powerplant plumes as well as trolling iwith his jet boat with a smelt streamer spread for Atlantics. Sorry,Gordon, another point where we disagree, early September fish are not the tal-end of the run, with fresh fish moving upstream on rising water levels.
> 
> How the shutdown after 9/11 paved the way for the new Canada-U.S. border response to COVID-19 | CBC News


Cork
I can tell you only what I know from experience.
I think 9-11 was a Monday. I was crossing the border on Wednesday, Thursday and Friday, sometimes twice daily. The fishing was good and I think I was up there the following week. The border was never closed nor were there any appreciable delays. My friend and I trolled the lower river in and out of US/Canadian waters, never were stopped or seen any Border Patrol. As far as 11 mile on 9-14/15 most fish were beat up, females spawned out, flabby bodies, black like stove pipes. Granted some were fresh, if you call an approx. 50 mile migration being fresh. You know the area detail better than I, so I'm guessing a 25-35 mile by water trip from the mouth of the Garden.
Cork
I didn't say anywhere that it was at the end of the run! I said the fish looked bad, almost dead and they were in fact that way. There are rushes of fish up the Garden and your right the rain gets them moving just like the rain gets the Coho moving on the tribs flowing into Superior. Back in the day when there were Kings you could catch them trolling in the lower river into October then the Coho make their run..
Cork
Are you talking about John Giuliani? I try to talk with him every year I go up there. Keeps his boat at the Pine Street launch and usually see him between charters. During 9-11 boats were crossing all the time. The past years the Border patrol are really on the muscle. If your a Canadian charter you cannot enter into US waters. If your a Canadian citizen you have to declare entry prior to entry, my friend always uses his NEXUS card. John has a past problem that will not allow him into US waters. Back in the day, it didn't matter because you could go back and forth without declaring, nobody cared if you were fishing.....not so much now.


----------

